# Carioca 10 Manual ?



## campingcarlady (Oct 6, 2014)

My parents have recently purchased a second hand Caravan International Carioca 10 camping car. Year 2002.
How do they go about finding a manual or specification guide please?
There is nothing with it and this is their first camping car so basically need all the help they can get !
Thank you


----------

